# Epox Mainboard-Treiber gesucht !



## fragger1 (6. August 2008)

Hallo,
Ich suche für mein "EPOX 8RDA3+ Pro" die passenden Treiber.
Ich war bereits bei Epox auf der Seite, wie auch auf den anderen bekannten Seiten (http://www.treiber.de und http://www.treiberupdate.de und treiber-online.de) leider ohne Erfolg, vorhanden waren dort immer nur BIOS updates, aber die bringen mir leider nichts.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir URL`s geben könntet, auf denen die Treiber für das Mainboard vorhanden sind.

MfG


----------



## PC Heini (6. August 2008)

Ist der PC von Aldi oder Acer? Dann musst Du dort nachsehen.


----------



## fragger1 (6. August 2008)

Sonst gibt es keine weiteren Update Seiten ?

Trotzdem, vielen Dank

- Wenn nur wer eine Idee hat einfach schreiben. Danke


----------



## PC Heini (7. August 2008)

Hab mal gegoogelt und nichts gescheites gefunden.
Was Du aber machen kannst; Im Bios auf IDE umstellen ( solltest Du ne SATA HD haben ), mal das Btriebsystem installieren. Wenns dann so einigermassen läuft, Sandra oder Everses runterladen und nachsehen, welche Chipsätze aufm Board sind. Danach nach denen suchen.
Ansonsten halt an Epox wenden.


----------

